# ss Harbury sunk whilst in convoy ONS 5



## Allan West (Feb 27, 2008)

I am researching my father's life and am looking for information about one of his ships, the ss Harbury which was sunk in May 1943, whilst in convoy ONS 5.

Thanks

Allan West


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
According to Miramar database. HARBURY. Flag GBR.Grt.5081. SP11k. Built 1933 by Lithgows.Port Glasgow. sm/t 55.01N/42.59W. on 5.5.1943.
Cheers.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

shipmate17 said:


> Hi,
> According to Miramar database. HARBURY. Flag GBR.Grt.5081. SP11k. Built 1933 by Lithgows.Port Glasgow. sm/t 55.01N/42.59W. on 5.5.1943.
> Cheers.


HARBURY
5,081g. 3,033n. 418.0 x 56.2 x 24.6 feet.
Triple expansion 3-cyl (22½”, 36” & 65” x 48”) engine made by D. Rowan & Company Ltd, Glasgow
10.1933: Completed by Lithgows Ltd, Port Glasgow, for the National Steamship Company (J & C Harrison, managers), London


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Allan
Some photos and more info
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=18187
http://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/2904.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships H/slides/Harbury-01.html


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Alan,

You might like to check out some of the sites listed in the SN Directory page HERE.

Good luck with your research.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

i hope this will help

05/05/1943,
HARBURY, 1934, 5081tons,
Sunk in position 5501N, 4259W, as straggler to convoy ONS5, 
Damaged by U628 later sunk by U 264, 
On voyage from SWANSEA & MILFORD HAVEN for ST JOHN (N.B.), 
Cargo 6129 tons of coal (anthracite).
Master Captain Walter Edward Cook with 33 crew and 8 gunners were rescued by HM trawler NORTHERN SPRAY 655/36 (Lt F A J Downer) and landed at St Johns, Newfoundland.
6 crew and 1 gunner was lost


----------



## Coopermalcolm (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Allan

I am in the process of writing a history of J & C Harrison - in fact it is almost finished - so perhaps we can help each other. I will have a copy of the survivors' report from the sinking of the Harbury in my files and I can send you a copy of you let me have your address. If your father was a J & C Harrison man for any length of time, then perhaps you can help me with some material on his career. I am featuring several wartime Masters in the book, and I would be happy to include him.

Hope to hear from you soon

Malcolm


----------



## Allan West (Feb 27, 2008)

*Coopermalcolm;370233*

My father served on the ss Harbury from 6/6/34 to 20/1/35 as ships cook.

I would be intersted in seeing copy of Survivors Report. 

Please send me a PM for initial contact.

Hope you get this reply; I haven't used this site before.

Allan


----------



## Allan West (Feb 27, 2008)

*Allan West*

Hello Shipmate

Thank you for your information.

Allan


----------



## Allan West (Feb 27, 2008)

*Allan West*

Hello Bill

Thanks for your information.

Allan


----------



## Allan West (Feb 27, 2008)

*Allan*

Hello Ian

Thanks for your help

Allan


----------



## Allan West (Feb 27, 2008)

*Allan*

Hello Brian

Thanks for your help.

Allan


----------



## Allan West (Feb 27, 2008)

*Allan*

Hello David

Thanks for your help

Allan


----------



## paulm7 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Harbury*

My father also served on the Harbury. I just saw the vessel on the National Geographic TV programme - that is what prompted me to search for the ship.

I would be pleased to hear from anyone in the same position.

Regards


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Paulm7* and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

From the war diary of U.628, Heinrich Hasenschar: Harbury ONS 5 5th May 1943.
U628 schols sechs Torpedos und meldete, ein schiff versenkt, ein schiff wahrscheinlich versenkt, ein Schiff brennend zuruckgelassen, einen treffer gehorcht sowie zwei (End-) detonationen nach 7:58 min und 9:04 min. Doch nur die Harbury wurde getroffen. HMS NORTHEN SPRAY ubernahm die Mannschaft. Vermutlich horchte U.628 zur gleichen Zeit die Detonationen der von U.264/Looks getroffenen Dampfer und nahm an, es sei die Wirkung der eigenen Torpedotreffer.

I feel sure, Allan, that some member would be able to translate this for you.
Sorry I can't.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I find the easiest way to get a translation is the Google main page and on the right of the text box is the link to Language Tools. Click on that and at the next screen paste your copy in the lower, larger box under Translate text. below this is a list of languages chose from.

Its not perfect but it dose help.

From the diary of U.628 was, Henry Hare band: Harbury ONS 5 5th May 1943rd 
U628 Schols torpedoes and six reported that a ship sunk, probably sunk a ship, a ship burning zuruckgelassen a minute matches, and obeys two (end) detonation after 7:58 minutes and 9:04. But only the Harbury has been made. HMS NORTHERN SPRAY takeovers the team. Presumably U.628 listened at the same time the detonations of the measures taken by steamer U.264/Looks and assumed it was the effect of its own torpedoes


----------



## Norrie Moir (Feb 15, 2010)

*SS Harbury*

Alan,
have you looked on the u-Boat net for information on her?
Norrie Moir


----------

